# Comment lire un PDF dans safari 5.1 ?



## mandoumiss (23 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai mis à jour Safari hier sous Snow Leopard et depuis il m'est impossible de lire les PDF directement dans Safari. Le fichier se télécharge automatiquement et s'ouvre avec adobe reader...
Pas très pratique car je feuillète des centaines de pages d'archives alors j'aimerai trouver la solution pour que comme avant je puisse rester dans Safari...

Je suis entre temps passé sous Lion et le problème persiste.

J'ai également essayé de supprimer le plugin adobe dans la bibliothèque mais le problème persiste, j'ai aussi modifié les paramètres dans Adobe Reader en décochant la case dans l'onglet Internet mais toujours le même problème...

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider svp??

Rappel config : Mac OS X 10.7 et Safari 5.1

Merci


----------



## PJG (23 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
regarde ici peut-être


----------



## mandoumiss (23 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Merci pour ta réponse ma config est bien comme sur ton exemple... 

J'ai entre temps installé Firefox et le problème est le même sur ce navigateur...

Une autre idée?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h30 ----------

Par contre avec Google Chrome je n'ai plus le problème... ça c'est vraiment curieux...


----------



## Toximityx (23 Juillet 2011)

Et si tu vas sur ton PDF et tu modifies l'attribution de l'application (ici pour Safari) ?

cmd + i sur ton PDF puis :


----------



## mandoumiss (23 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Alors j'ai fait comme tu m'as dit du coup mes PDF enregistrés s'ouvrent avec safari. Par contre lorsque je suis sur un site internet et que je veux visualiser des pages PDF celles-ci s'enregistrent d'abord dans les téléchargements et s'ouvrent ensuite avec Safari.
Finalement le problème reste le même : les pages s'enregistrent d'abord dans les téléchargements et je ne peux plus avancer de page en page comme je le faisais avant sous safari.


----------



## mandoumiss (24 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Alors personne n'a une autre idée ou le même problème que moi??


----------



## TheWildman (24 Juillet 2011)

Adobe a annoncé que la lecture de pdf n'est pas encore optimisée sur Lion via Safari, il faut attendre une mise à jour


----------



## mandoumiss (25 Juillet 2011)

Ah d'accord je n'étais pas au courant, merci beaucoup pour la réponse et vivement la mise à jour!


----------



## tpoi (26 Juillet 2011)

Après avoir désinstallé le plugin adobe, j'ai à peu près le même problème : la page qui devrait contenir le PDF se charge, il y a le fond gris, mais le pdf en lui même ne s'affiche pas (et je suis plus ou moins sur de mes réglages, tout _devrait_ fonctionner)


----------



## rod125 (13 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même type de problème. Depuis mon passage à Lion, plus moyen de lire des pdf. J'ai fais plusieurs fois les mises a jour adobe, rien ! Une page grise qui s'ouvre et c'est toi !
Si vous avez une idée....


----------



## arobase24 (29 Juin 2012)

Je rencontre depuis une semaine le même problème,sur Safari le lien vers un document web au format pdf ouvre une page noire quel que soit le site sélectionné.
J'utilise Snow Leopard qui juqu'ici ne rencontraitt pas ce problème et le navigateur Safari 5.1.7

Il existe une alternative pour règler ce bug (que les Maj de Mac ignorent pour le moment), c'est d'utiliser le bouton développement dans la barre d'outils de Safari et ouvrir la page avec Firefox.app (10.01.1).... ça marche !

Mais c'est une perte de temps


----------



## Mayaverte (27 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour, 

Je reprends cette discussion car je n'arrive pas non plus à lire un pdf sur Safari (5.1), ou plutôt ça marche pour certains pdf mais pas pour tous, notamment ceux que je mets en ligne. Or j'aurais besoin qu'ils soient lisibles sous Safari.
J'ai tout essayé : Preferences Safari, téléchargement de Onyx, pomme+i pour que le document s'ouvre en safari,...
Je ne comprends pas ...
Les liens de mes pdf sont sur un site simplifié (Gandi)...Est-ce que ça pourrait venir de ce site ?

Merci beaucoup de vos lumières 
Je suis sur Leopard 10.4.6


----------



## pascalformac (27 Novembre 2014)

Mayaverte a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je reprends cette discussion car je n'arrive pas non plus à lire un pdf sur Safari (5.1), ou plutôt ça marche pour certains pdf mais pas pour tous, notamment ceux que je mets en ligne. Or j'aurais besoin qu'ils soient lisibles sous Safari.
> J'ai tout essayé : Preferences Safari, téléchargement de Onyx, pomme+i pour que le document s'ouvre en safari,...
> ...


corriger des infos contradictoires

Safari 5.1 
en rapport avec   Leopard 10.4.6
 leopard c'est 10.5 et 10.4.6 est un des OS tiger( 10.4)


----------

